# 4x4 Net Wrap Baler?????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone making 4x4 net wrapped round bales? Looking at Deere and New holland websites, it looks like they offer net wrap in a 4x5 configuration as a starting point.

Is there any reason NOT to make a net wrapped 4x4 round bale?

Reason I'm asking is that at some point, we will go to some round bales. All of our hay is for sale and we have the horse customer in mind and with that, visual IMHO is important and the net wrapped, especially the edge wrapped bales look great.

Can you use a 4x5 round baler, set it up to make 4x4 bales and then net wrap them to that size.

Lastly, is net wrap an all or nothing deal with a round baler? Can up you switch between net and twine?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There is not reason not to. Most 4x4s are offered as twine-only because they are the cheapest, entry-level baler there is.

Yes, any size bale that a 4x5 will make can be wrapped.

Yes, you can switch back and forth as you wish provided the baler is equipped with both systems. Some new balers don't even have twine systems but most still do.

Personally, I don't think over-edge wrap looks any better if you are making bales properly and if your net system is also properly adjusted. I also think over-edge makes bales look smaller, which might be important if you're selling to only marginally-aware buyers. Just a thought.

Nathan


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We make net wrapped 4x4.5 round bales with a new Holland br 7060. It will put net on anything over 30"


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with Nathan as I like JD edge to edge netwrap better than coveredge plus I can make more rd bales per roll with E to E. JD baler will wrap any size once core has been started.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree with Nathan as I like JD edge to edge netwrap better than coveredge plus I can make more rd bales per roll with E to E. JD baler will wrap any size once core has been started.[/size]


You can use the edge to edge in a cover edge JD. There are adapters the keep the edge to edge roll centered. Personally I like my cover-edge. 5 x 5 or 4 x 5 are about the smallest we can get away with down here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> You can use the edge to edge in a cover edge JD. There are adapters the keep the edge to edge roll centered.


Tennis balls will also work to keep netwrap centered if one can't find the JD plastic adapters.BTDT


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Very good info. Not sure where I'm gong to land with a round baler. My PTO hp limit is 50ish, so in the mix is a 3x4 with zero net wrap available, a dedicated 4x4 with no net wrap available or making a 4x4 bale in a 4x5 baler that has net wrap. I should think if I can make a 4x4 bale in a 4x4 baler with 50 PTO, surely I can do the same 4x4 in a 4x5 baler to give me the net wrap and if I ever upgraded to more hp, I'd be set for making a larger 4x5 round bale.

Great info - thanks everyone!

Bill


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is your tractor? 4x5 Vermeer rebel has a min of 40 hp. For making 4x4 rounds without hills a 50 hp should suffice if it has enough weight.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> What is your tractor? 4x5 Vermeer rebel has a min of 40 hp. For making 4x4 rounds without hills a 50 hp should suffice if it has enough weight.


JD 5055d. I've definitely got the Vermeer on my radar.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Very good info. Not sure where I'm gong to land with a round baler. My PTO hp limit is 50ish, so in the mix is a 3x4 with zero net wrap available, a dedicated 4x4 with no net wrap available or making a 4x4 bale in a 4x5 baler that has net wrap. I should think if I can make a 4x4 bale in a 4x4 baler with 50 PTO, surely I can do the same 4x4 in a 4x5 baler to give me the net wrap and if I ever upgraded to more hp, I'd be set for making a larger 4x5 round bale.
> 
> Great info - thanks everyone!
> 
> Bill


There are engineering differences that make hp demand on a 4x5 more than a 4x4 even if you are making 4x4s with both of them. That being said, you'd probably still get away with it if you don't have bad hills and aren't looking to set any records for speed.

One of the biggest issues you can have with running a round baler on a small tractor is the wheel spacing. You can end up having to run on your raked hay sometimes to fill the edges of your bale if your small tractor doesn't have a wide stance.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I've seen some wrappers with solid plastic, what's the benefit of this plastic wrapping?


----------

